# Smoke bees out of a tree?



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

It could work, But you better not let grass grow under your feet. Once they have brood they will be there to stay. a little fisher bee quick will work wonders too.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

You can smoke them out if you smoke them heavily. Also be ready for them to swarm away if they do not have brood. I second Fischer's Bee Quick.


----------

